# It happened again



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My car was hit with a paintball...again. I'm so absolutely furious and there's nothing I can do. I'm already tired and in pain from dealing with shingles, I really did not need this this morning. Feeling so helpless about the whole thing is really starting to depress me.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Stay strong, dear. 

You have any idea who it may be? Or what time range this is occurring?

Maybe you could set up serveliance cameras outside your home (when you're feeling better, of course), to get an idea as to who's doing this.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

All I know is that it happens at night and even if I was able to afford cameras, the street is so dark that they'd likely not catch anything. I don't think it's anyone targeting me specifically since other cars were hit last time, it's just that I happen to have the only white vehicle that is parked on the street which I'm sure makes it a great target.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear you've had this repeated! I honestly don't get some people!

You may not be able to afford a real camera, but they make some fairly realistic fake cameras that swivel and have a blinking red light. I can't help wonder if that might possibly deter them?

If nothing else, could you photograph this for a police report and/or insurance claim? Maybe get neighbors who are also victims to photograph and fill out police reports. If several people march down the police department with this, the police MAY take it seriously.

I'd be so tempted to guzzle down caffeine and stay up all night behind a bush or such. If you see people doing it...get a camera and strobe light and take their picture. "Smile! You're now going to be reported."


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Tedology said:


> I'd be so tempted to guzzle down caffeine and stay up all night behind a bush or such. If you see people doing it...get a camera and strobe light and take their picture. "Smile! You're now going to be reported."


I'll totally be your stake out partner. Who's pitching in on doughnuts?!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

You can try setting up a camera inside your car overnight. I know the GoPro can record for up to two hours before shutting off. I don't know if this means much, but I was talking to an officer not too long ago, and apparently you can get a tax deduction if you install cameras around your home. I'm not sure if that's just for Florida though.


----------

